# Race for Life



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Anyone doing the Race for Life this year, or previously done it??

With the raise in awareness of cancer from Jade Goody, and me needing so motivation to get fit, me and my SiL have signed up. I haven't done ANY exercise in 6-7mths!! So only starting with the 5k

Anyone else doing it??

Oh, can anyone recommend some cute and functional running trainers?? (thinking of pink, silver ones maybe   )

x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Boo

i'm doing the Kings Lynn 5K for Race for Life this year.  I'm with Charlotte I'm an Asics girl, mine are white with Orange and silver though, I personally only ever buy Asics

Good luck Boo and Charlotte xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies  Seen some nice ones online

Had a major car accident on the motorway (my car and lorry), was a massive wake-up call, so blessed that everything was okay. Car written off but no-one hurt... so going for the 10k now!! 

Starting training as soon as my trainers get delivered - Cheers x

Best of luck with your run..


----------

